# gparted/ubuntu erkennt Partitionen und Win7 nicht



## fcmajor (17. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hab ein neues Netbook auf dem Win7 drauf ist und nun hätte ich gern noch ubuntu 9.10 drauf.
Meine 250 GB HD ist folgender massen Partitioniert:

110 GB NTFS mit Win7 drauf
130 GB unformatiert für ubuntu
10 GB Rescue Partition

Wenn ich jetzt ubuntu von Live-USB installieren will sagt er mir dass ich kein OS installiert habe und zeigt mir die komplette Platte als unformatiert an.

In der Disk Utility erkennt er alle Partitionen auch mit sudo fdisk -l erkennt er alle.

Wie bekomm ich jetzt ubuntu auf das Netbook?


----------



## \\alex (22. Februar 2010)

Mittel _fdisk_ könntest du im unpartitionierten Bereich deine Partitionen erstellen (mindestens / und swap, ggf. auch /boot) und dann nochmal die Ubuntu-Installation starten.

Das schlimmste, was passieren dürfte, ist, dass du dir den Bootloader von Windows zerschießt oder GRUB dein Windows nicht listet. Über Google findest du genug Tutorials, wie man den Bootloader wiederherstellet oder die _menu.lst_ editiert.

Ich habe bisher allerdings immer die alternative Boot-DVD mit dem Textinstaller von Ubuntu genommen.


Alex


----------



## Bauer87 (24. Februar 2010)

An die Alternate-CD habe ich bisher gar nicht gedacht. Die könnte es aber bringen, schließlich setzt sie auf ein anderes Partitionierungstool. (Das von Debian, das ist nicht bunt und zum anklicken sondern textbasiert. Aber es läuft wahrscheinlich 100% fehlerfrei,  so wie ich Debian kenne: Alt und zuverlässig.


----------



## \\alex (25. Februar 2010)

Bevor du (fcmajor) jetzt die ganze Ubuntu Alternativ-CD herunterlädst, solltest du dir das angucken:

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD

Damit hast du gleich die neuste Version von Ubuntu drauf. Da die meisten "Release-CDs" veraltete Pakete installieren und ein Update damit unumgänglich ist, sparst du damit Zeit und Bandbreite.



Bauer87 schrieb:


> Aber es läuft wahrscheinlich 100% fehlerfrei,  so wie ich Debian kenne: Alt und zuverlässig.



Auf meinem alten Rechner lief die "unstable" Version von Debian um einiges stabiler als ein fertiges Release von openSuSE. 


Alex


----------

